

Texting Base Launches New Personalized Marketing Automation Platform - beansedb

So this is my big announcement…many of you are right.  As of right now, Texting Base is officially launched!  For those who don’t like to read, that’s it!  Click on the link and see why it took so damn long and let me know what you think.  Accounts are free.  No credit card needed.<p>For those who like stories of craziness feel free to read on.<p>3 years and 3 months ago, I did one of the craziest things a human being can do…I started a software company with no money.  This might be an OK idea if I were a programmer but is absolutely insane if a person is NOT a programmer.  I am not a programmer.<p>No one had built a “group texting” platform for businesses where no matter how many people were in the group, each recipient got their own personal message that they could respond to.<p>Through a series of miracles that have made me reevaluate my place in the Universe and the existence of a higher power, I am pleased to announce Texting Base is finally out the door.<p>Without putting in your credit card, you can:<p>-	Create an account<p>-	Access the system<p>-	Upload contacts<p>-	Create groups<p>-	Evaluate whether I am crazy or onto something<p>This is a business tool.  Individuals can use it, but please don’t tell individuals about it…I don’t want to have to deal with anyone I don’t know unless they are a larger user.  If I try to support 10,000 individuals by myself, I will have a heart attack in 6 months.<p>My heart and soul went into a piece of software that I know for a fact will make lives better, save people time and make people money.  I don’t want anyone pressured to sign up.  Selling this is not my concern.  I would like people to take a look at the product, provide feedback and refer anyone they think could use this product.
======
showkiller
The following ur throws an error
[http://www.textingbase.com/careers](http://www.textingbase.com/careers)

------
ahstilde
I want to look into your service, but there's no link...

~~~
beansedb
[http://www.textingbase.com](http://www.textingbase.com)

Would love your feedback. Thank you.

